# Fear of Fear Itself



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://anxietyhelp.healingwell.com/fear.html This has to do with IBS in antisipatory anxiety, the fear of another attack.


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

That was really interesting to read.. I suffer like that sooo bad, get myself worked up.. nice to know im not insane and that it can be stopped.. Thanks


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

That was a good read eric. I remember hearing at some point that fear/anxiety does not escalate infinitely. You can go with the anxiety, let it happen, and then it gets to a point when it doesn't get any worse.


> quote: So I won't try. I'll just be anxious right now. After all, it's only fear. I'm in no real danger.


This is true. However, in relation to IBS, when anxiety causes diarrhoea, you DO have to do something to stop it all, otherwise you can't leave the house and get on with your day.


----------

